# HELP 11 month old won't sleep



## Ria_Rose

My 11 month old son has never slept through the night, and is incapable of going to sleep by himself (unless he's in our bed).

I know it's our fault, I have always breastfeed him and he falls asleep on the breast, so has never had to fall sleep by himself. And when he wakes in the early hours we are always so shattered we just put him in between us in our bed - knowing that he'll fall straight to sleep.

I've just tried to put him down for his nap, awake but tired and 45 minutes later he is still screaming and coughing like he's going to be sick. I'm watching on the baby monitor and he's crawling around and around screaming his lungs up. There must be a better way than this.

I've tired the CIO technique before but that just upsets him and me and results in him getting so wound up and upset he isn't going to go to sleep - and he ends up throwing up.

We did have a fairly good betime routine going; bath, PJs, story, bottle/breast and then rocking him and cuddling him till we can put him down in his cot asleep. Even then we don;t get a good night's sleep. He'd then sleep 8.30-3 or 4 and then end up in our bed where he'd wake up twice more. Recently he's been teething so it's even worse.

I'm newly pregnant and lack of sleep is exhausting! we really need to get Josh falling to sleep easily and sleeping in his own bed throughout the night.

HELP


----------



## Ria_Rose

Today I tried CIO for his morning nap - 1 hours screaming before it finally worked and then he only slept for 20 MINUTES.

He really screamed the house down and kept retching like he was going to be sick.

Normally by now he'd have had a good hurs sleep and have had lunch, he's been refusing lunch since he woke up and is still shattered. Putting him down for an other nap at 3,


----------



## leeanne

No advice really hon.

With my first, I would nurse her until she went to sleep and then put her in her crib.

With my second, I would nurse and would fall asleep myself. He's 6 now and finally sleeping in his own room. This is how long it's taken me as he was so used to sleeping with me. :dohh:

Now, Chase is almost 14 months and he was good about going to sleep on his own until 3 months ago. He still wakes in the middle of the night and I used to give him his bottle and he'd go back to sleep. Now he wants me to pick him up. :dohh: So, essentially, I need to get tough too and yet can't have him screaming down the place and waking up my other kids and OH. But I don't want him to end up like my second child.

Good luck to you hon. I will watch this thread and see how it goes for you. :hugs:


----------



## xx Jaymee xx

:hugs:
I read about a technique where you lift the baby and put them back down as soon as they settle, but rather than leaving the room you sit a chair next to their cot, not speaking or making eye contact until the baby falls asleep gradually moving the chair back each night. I cant remember where i read itor what iot is called (sorry not much help) but maybe some one on her will know,
xxx


----------



## Novbaby08

I'm going through exactly what you are. Mine won't be 11 months till tomorrow, but she sleeps in my bed I've always nursed her to sleep. She doesn't sleep very well hardly naps. Wakes up between 3-5 times a night still


----------



## Elliebump

Hi! I don't know how much help i can be but i never had a routine for my little girl until she was about 9-10 months old. She used to always sleep in our bed (very bad habit and extremely dangerous i know!) One day i thought to myself, i have to get her into a routine, going bed at a decent time,so me and my OH can relax on our own for the evening.So i tried it. 
7.30pm rolled around and off she went to bed with a bottle, i put on her cot mobile and tucked her in. She screamed for what seemed like ages, but eventually went to sleep.
This happened for about a week, then the next week got better, she wouldn't cry for so long.
A couple of weeks after i first got her into a routine, and she was fine.She would go down without making a fuss, and if she woke in the night, i would get a bottle for her.
Ever since she has been keeping to this routine,only she doesn't wake in the night now(unless she's poorly) At 7.30 on the dot, i take her up and put her down.She lays there with her hands behind her head waiting for me to tuck her in,we have a cuddle and a kiss, she waves night night to me and blows me kisses as i walk out of the door.She will wake up anytime in the morning between 8 and 9.30.
So not a bad going considering she never even used to have a specific bed time, or sleep on her own.
All i can advise is keep trying. Don't give in and let the little one rule you. It will work eventually,and if they wake in the night don't take them out of the cot.Give them a bottle or put the cot mobile on(or whichever you use) and walk out of the room,and if they cry again, let them cry. 
I know how horrible it is to have to sit there listening to your child getting upset, but it's definately worth it in the end.
Good luck! hope this helps?


----------



## Elliebump

Oh and my little girl didn't take a nap until she was about a year old.Now she naps every day for about an hour and a half. But again that's through knowing she was tired enough to put her in her cot and leave her until she fell asleep.


----------



## bex

No advice but your not alone. Niamh will only go to sleep if she is rocked and is awake several times a night, we still feed her once or twice. We are so tired and pray for the day when she sleeps through.


----------



## Samantha675

BRenn was the same way. I found that at around 12 months or so, he would start to fall asleep off the breast at night. I would nurse him, lay down and he would wiggle, toss and turn, but he would go to sleep without me doing anything aside from laying with him. Naps, I still have to work to get him down, but I don't CIO either.


----------



## aj2000

I know how you feel :hugs:

Have you read The No Cry Sleep Solution?

I found the principles in this book so helpful with my little boy. I gradually reduced the amount of support I gave him to get to sleep each night and now he goes to sleep on his own (at the start of this I had to rock him until he was properly asleep every night or he wouldn't go in his cot without screaming). So, for example, you might try nursing until he's just asleep, then (when he's happy wiith that) nursing until he's almost asleep, then nursing till he's sleepy and so on. The book is https://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Cry-Sle...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256319818&sr=8-1
It took me a few weeks to get to this stage but I just can't bare to see him upset so it worked better for us that the crying it out thing.

Good luck hun, hope this helps


----------



## bubbles

Thank you so much for asking this. My LO is exactly the same so this has been helpful x


----------



## charliebear

How is little man sleeping now hun? x


----------

